# High Nitrate ???



## bleuboy_188 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey everyone, can anyone help, 
i have a 120 gal tank with 30 gal sump, i was away for a couple days, one of my fish ate my colt coral, which make it die, made my nitrate go up to 80 ppm, i did a 25% water change last night, now the nitrate is at 40 ppm, i have algee growing, i have been using de-nitrate, and carbon, is it ok to do another 25% water change tonight, or wait, i have removed the bad coral but dont want others to die from high nitrate,???


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

bleuboy_188 said:


> Hey everyone, can anyone help,
> i have a 120 gal tank with 30 gal sump, i was away for a couple days, one of my fish ate my colt coral, which make it die, made my nitrate go up to 80 ppm, i did a 25% water change last night, now the nitrate is at 40 ppm, i have algee growing, i have been using de-nitrate, and carbon, is it ok to do another 25% water change tonight, or wait, i have removed the bad coral but dont want others to die from high nitrate,???


Do you have any chaeto in your sump? Those things suck up nitrates like nobody's business.


----------



## bleuboy_188 (Feb 23, 2011)

i think is, i have the stuff that almost looks like water bubbles, go it from LFS,


----------



## tsam (Feb 13, 2009)

looks like water bubbles??

you didn't get grape algea did you? that stuff will spread like crazy.....


----------



## bleuboy_188 (Feb 23, 2011)

ill have to get some chaeto algee, any good places
can i do another 25 % water change back to back?


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I have some chaeto and yes you can do another 25% water change tonight.


----------



## bleuboy_188 (Feb 23, 2011)

i have done two 25% water changes, checked this morning its at 0 ppm now, 
if i change my sump to a bigger one is that going to change my bio-filter in my tank ? i have a 20 sump, i wanted to change it to a 40 gallon sump with a refusium???


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

I highly doubt your nitrates are 0... Not many peoples are. Upgrading to a 40 g sump with a built in refugium can have many benefits. More water means more stable system. And with a refugium you have somewhere to add some cheato and other good algaes and critters to watch.


----------

